

Ask HN: Any new hacker house in SF/PA/MV? Or room available? - rsheth

Hi guys,<p>Need a place in SF or Palo Alto now through Nov (Sept-Nov). Anyone interested in getting together on short-term rentals? Or need a roommate?<p>Please let me know.<p>Thanks, 
Raj
======
cityofashes
i was looking for something short term too. i would be interested in this.
thanks.

~~~
rsheth
I just found a regular rental room in Haight. Here for 3 months. Hope you
found something! Reply at raj@recruiterbox.com.

